# I need to find the latest stock ROM for HTC Thunderbolt



## tekguy (Feb 5, 2012)

Can someone help me find the latest stock rom for HTC thunderbolt?

Here is my story:

The phone is rooted but I am selling it to a friend that knows its rooted but he wants the stock rom on it. I have been looking for sometime but can't seem to find it. Also the phone is no longer activated, would this affect anything if I were to perform a new ROM install with the phone not being activated?

Right now I have a liquid smooth rom on there but he doesn't like the boot up logo lol.

I really appreciate your help. I took a photo of the boot loader screen that might help:


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

This is completely stock. I also checked, some of the links do work

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12545-rom-2116059-rooteddeodex-stock/


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I always keep a back up of stock on the SD. Never know when an where you may need to stop in VZW.

Sent from my HTC Bolt using RootzWiki


----------

